# أنواع المضخات وبالعربي ؟؟ موضوع جميل جدا ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أقدم لكم هذا الموضوع وهو عبارة عن أنواع المضخات وأستخداماتها
أرجو الرد والدعاء ............

http://www.4shared.com/file/83098049/66e3b463/Type_of_pumps.html

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## فيصل التميمي (29 يناير 2009)

كل مواضيعك جميلة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور على الرد ..............


----------



## الشاطر الأول (30 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل وننتظر المزيد*

مشكووووووووور ياوردة ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 فبراير 2009)

*مشكوووووور على الرد ..............*​


----------



## abue tycer (5 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع موجز جيد


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (5 فبراير 2009)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على الرد وأنا حاضر لاي مساعدة ..........


----------



## سارة الدول (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## شرشر (6 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر يا ورد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على الرد وأنا حاضر لاي مساعدة .......


----------



## المهندسه ليى (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي..


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الرد ونورتو الموضوع .................


----------



## مبتدئه (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شكرا جزيلا :84:

وبارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير :28:

مهما قلنا لن نوفي بحقكم فأسعدكم الباري :34:​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووور والله يبارك فيك ..........


----------



## مهندس بيئة (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## ميس الحلوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الروعة ........


----------



## بشار رائد (25 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع ويهم كل مهندس كيميائي


----------



## ham66jack (25 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل مشكور


----------



## khalid elnaji (25 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر واجزله لحضرتك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم ........


----------



## ismail2008 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بورك فيكم على الموضع الشيق


----------



## هشام_525 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ____ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## احمدجاسم المهندس (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر معلومات رائعه وقيمه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .......


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العنان (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (15 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر معلومات رائعه وقيمه*​


----------



## توكل محمد (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدالربيعي (8 يوليو 2012)

شكرآ


----------



## برزان درويش (11 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## naifeng (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## zain125 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

شكر الله لك


----------



## hayder iraqi (14 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في اعطائي كورسات حول قسم التشغيل في النفط 
رجاءا


----------

